# Fuzz Friendly Wahs



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm currently using a Vox 847 that I've modded with the "vocal mod" and true bypass. The wah itself sounds pretty good, but doesn't play very well with a couple of my fuzz pedals as I'm a wah before fuzz kind of guy. I know that I can get the Area 51 or FoxRox buffer put in, but just wondering what other wahs I should consider. I'm not a huge wah user so I'm not too keen on paying Teese-like prices. Real estate is also an issue, so I would ideally look for something that doesn't have a lot of extra knobs etc.

So far the shortlist is:

Fulltone Clyde Standard (I have played one and actually liked it)
Dunlop Joe Bonamassa Wah (have yet to try one, but the features are very enticing)

Are there any others that I should know about?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

TWRC said:


> I'm currently using a Vox 847 that I've modded with the "vocal mod" and true bypass. The wah itself sounds pretty good, but doesn't play very well with a couple of my fuzz pedals as I'm a wah before fuzz kind of guy. I know that I can get the Area 51 or FoxRox buffer put in, but just wondering what other wahs I should consider. I'm not a huge wah user so I'm not too keen on paying Teese-like prices. Real estate is also an issue, so I would ideally look for something that doesn't have a lot of extra knobs etc.
> 
> So far the shortlist is:
> 
> ...


I have a Clyde Deluxe I've used for over 10 years and it will work with just about any fuzz.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

It's really tempting to get the Deluxe, but with the knobs on both sides, I don't think I have room for one on my board hence the Standard. I think I'll head over to L&M this weekend to try a few more wahs.


----------



## suproman (Mar 1, 2006)

Check out Wilson Effects, he has a bunch of wahs available, there's probably one that would work for you.

http://wilsoneffects.com/WahPedals.html


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Teese wahs play very well with fuzz


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

suproman said:


> Check out Wilson Effects, he has a bunch of wahs available, there's probably one that would work for you.
> 
> http://wilsoneffects.com/WahPedals.html


Wilson wahs are REALLY nice!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Wilson Wahs are totally nice and so are Teese wahs, but I wasn't looking to spend too much money on one as I couldn't justify a purchase like that for the amount that I use wahs.

I did end up going with this...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?61032-NPD-Thomas-Organ-Cry-Baby


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

look up joe gagans easy face-
it uses a 250k pot at the input as a pre-gain.
i added this pot to a germanium fuzz face-
and, i dont know how big a factor the low gain germaniums make,
but i can dial in a great sound with my wah.(no output buffer on wah)
would be an easy experiment to try-
just temporarily add a 250k pot between the wah and fuzz-


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

rather than making a new thread, i figured id post this here.
its somewhat relevant.
i was messing around with my fuzz face-
swapped the 250k pot after the input cap (as mentioned above) for a straight up 50k right after the input jack-
its almost perfect.
can dial back the pot for full on fuzz face, or roll it up for use with a wah.
some very interesting sounds with or without the wah throughout the sweep as well.
its almost like a blend knob, controlling how much wah action gets through.
im plenty happy with this.
the previous set up worked, but i like this better.
would be a simple matter to add this pot to a wah or fuzz,
or even a seperate box in between, wouldnt even need a battery.
my thanks to these fine people-
http://www.diystompboxes.com/smfforum/index.php?topic=105803.0


----------



## handen (Jan 26, 2014)

pickslide said:


> Teese wahs play very well with fuzz


I own a Teese RMC3 and I have to respectfully disagree. It's been nothing but a disappointment since I bought it. I picked up an AMT WH-1 Japanese Girl wah and will never look back; it sounds like silk in front of a wah. That being said, I can't comment on any other Teese pedal than the RMC3, and mine is one of the earliest ones, but I've never been able to tweak it to work with a fuzz.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

some further experimentation-
with the 50k pot on the fuzz you lose a good bit of the fuzz character.
thats ok when using the wah as it isnt noticeable,
but turn off the wah, and its obvious.
so i put a 22k resistor on the output of the wah-
(in series from the wah output wire to the switch)

still gives me unity level volume when on, 
solves the fuzz issues,
and when the wah is bypassed the fuzz sounds just as it should.
i could put the resistor on a switch,
but it has what seems like no influence on the straight wah sound,
so im leaving it as is for now.
the 50k pot in my fuzz face can be tweaked still for different wah/fuzz sounds,
or left wide open.

i do notice that for some hotter fuzzes-
dano french toast and fy-2 for instance,
a larger resistance would be better.
so the best option overall would be a 50k pot on the wah i guess.
im just not real keen on pots sticking out of my wah.
anyway, thats were i am on this for now.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Check out this bad boy. Exactly what you don't want. Takes up a square mile of real estate and sounds like schidt.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

well, i could dig that if it was my thing-
im really only using the wah because my current, heavily modified one sounds so awesome.
im addicted to it.
my aversion to switches and pots on it is pure foolishness really.
ill get over it im sure.
but for now im bieng stubborn.
a loud, fuzzy, wah wah-ing stubborn bstrd.
thats me- ask my neighbours.
and then theres the stoner witch, she likes it too.
all my current songs are about her.
fuzzy puking ass wah guitar and me screaming my head off.
when she got here i was studying the ukelele.
this is way heavier.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Holy Crap Marvin, that thing is as big as a car! So it "sounds like schidt"? Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------

